# Kodie in his NEW bed



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

As you all know.. I have an online dog store.. so when I saw kodie's bad skin when I gave him a bath a few days ago... I wanted to wash his new bed I gave him but didnt have time to do it that night and dry it... so I gave him another one instead! (I did wash the other one too finally... so now he has 2 new beds) Take a look at him in this bed.. its bigger than the other one I gave him... its sooooo soft!!!! He LOVES it!!
[attachment=2074:attachment]
[attachment=2075:attachment]

[attachment=2076:attachment]
[attachment=2077:attachment]


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Wow, that one does look a lot bigger than the last one. He looks totally cute in it though!! Which one do you like better?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

That second picture is totally gorgeous.... be sure to submit it for next year's SM calendar!!!


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

He is just too darn cute!!








It's fun to spoil the little furbabies!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

OMG. KODIE IS JUST TOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE. He is one of my daughter's favorite.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Aww...Kodie is so cute in his new bed. It looks so soft and comfy!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Oh, what an adorable bed for an adorable pup!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Kodie is sooo cute!! I love his new bed!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Awww, he looks so cute and the bed is darling too!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Aww, too cute!!









It is not hard to spoil these little ones!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

He looks so sweet in the bed. I love it!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Those pictures are sooooooooooo cute and I love the bed.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwww Kodie looks so cute







I love the bed it looks so comfy and it looks as though Kodie thinks it is a winner too


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I just love that second pic. hmmmm that bed is really nice....how much for one of those
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that one is 69.99 plus your 10% discount from SM









HEHEHEHEHe... Kodie was sleeping soo I SNAPPED this pic REAL quick!! ...as you can see... I woke him up.

[attachment=2081:attachment]
LOL.. I just noticed how small he is in this bed.. hahaha.. he isnt even 1/2 way filling it up!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

What a tiny little guy. He is so cute. I want to hold him. Love his bed but I gotta tell you, it's Kodie that catches my eye


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Kodie is just too precious. He looks so comfy in his new bed. Are they washable? I don't know how I would justify one right now but I'm pretty good at spoiling my baby.


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

kodie is cute







and i love his bed it is very nice and looks soft and comfy.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Love the bed, he's so cute.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Kodie is just too precious. He looks so comfy in his new bed. Are they washable? I don't know how I would justify one right now but I'm pretty good at spoiling my baby.[/B]


yeah.. they are washable! That one might need a bigger washer to wash it in... but the other new bed kodie has... fits in our home washer! It came out GREAT after a washing too!







Kodie is tooooo spoiled!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Awww....he looks adorable!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

The beds on your site are all beautiful! And Kodie looks like he is loving his! He is darling.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=137032
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, and sorry I don't think they can be too spoiled. Pampered and loved, yes, and they deserve it. Again, I am prejudiced. I never knew I could love an animal soooo much!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Oh my Gosh, he is just too darn cute in these pictures.....(wait a minute he is just too cute all the time) but especially in these pics. The second one cracks me up....he seems to be saying 

"Yes Mom, I know I am cute and because I am I will allow you to capture the moment, but could you make it quick I am trying to rest". 

I just want to eat him up.


----------



## Satiné_Rose (Dec 1, 2005)

Aww, the little handsome fellow has a pretty, nice big bed for himself! He looks wonderful!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

SUPER cute bed! and an equally supercute kodie









also LOVE the bow in his hair, are those from your store too?

ann marie and the "yes, my mom's name is ann marie and she's a bow-a-holic..." buttercup


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

OMG, he is adorable!!!
I absolutely love the bed, you will be getting an order from me real soon!!!! Does it come in a package? box? is it bulky?


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Kodie is just so precious


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahhh, how cute, Kodie's one good looking little guy


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Kodie is SO cute







and I just love the bed. They are so comfortable I want to get in it myself! Is that heart shaped? They deserve to be spoiled... now Phoebe wants TWO beds too....


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

I just ordered a bed from you for Daisy! I can't wait to get it!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

ohhh ...is that you!! I sent it out today.







Thank u.. i hope you like it!!



> Kodie is SO cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!! Yup.. its heart shaped! A HEART for my baby!!


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

> ohhh ...is that you!! I sent it out today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I love Kodie's hoodie in your siggy! He looks adorable!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Kodie is as always ,such a sweet precious baby


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Kodie is soooo cute!!! And that is a great bed.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Kodie is the luckiest little man to have such a cozy bed! He is always so adorable!








As you can tell with all my comments on bed topics, I am searching for the perfect one! I wont be getting one anytime soon, but hopefully by his birthday!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

He is absolutely precious!

Ginny (and Zoe and Bella)


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

bklymlatina:

oh my gosh... is your dog saying his prayers in the first picture?? that is just so sweet. I cant see properly. but it appears that he has his paws together???


i just want to kiss him


Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Kodie is a doll and your beds are so nice I am enjoying all mine and they wash up so nice to. Not only is all my malts enjoying them my Cat is to he just weighs 13 lbs. Your beds are the best. I am just waiting for you to get some different styles in since I have every one of yours it is time for a new style and want one in dark colors hint hint. Thanks Staci for having such nice beds for the public to buy.
[attachment=3090:attachment]
[attachment=3091:attachment]
[attachment=3092:attachment]
[attachment=3093:attachment]
[attachment=3094:attachment]
Had to Brag on Kodie's beds I got here is the kidz enjoying all them.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... lol.. they are great pics Charlotte!! I will keep in mind for some darker colors... what do you think of flowers?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

That bed is big enough to put multiple Kodies in there, lol.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Kodie is a beautiful little furbaby.He looks so cute & cozy in that big bed.I love that bed too.Looks plenty roomy even for my big furbaby.I checked out your site & you have some nice things.I like the little red boots.Boo needs a new bed.Think I might go shopping in your store soon as I get finished with my bathroom remodel.Hope I have plenty of money left.


----------

